# The returned



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2015)

Ambientato soprattutto in un piccolo paesino dell America ai giorni nostri, l umanità si ritrova a gestire il ritorno 'in vita' di alcuni morti.
I redivivi,  cosí chiamati nel libro, sembrano assolutamente normali.
Il mondo prima cerca di aiutarli a trovare le loro famiglie di origine, poi il fenomeno si allarga e comincia l intolleranza razziale tra i redivivi, le vittime, e i veri vivi, che spaventati da quel fenomeno cominciano a costruire "prigioni" dove confinare tutti i redivivi, mentre ancora nessuno riesce a capire perché alcuni morti tornino e altri no.
senza distinzioni di anno di morte.
Naturalmente tra i veri vivi ci sono molte persone che accettano i redivivi senza pregiudizi e si fanno 'deportare' nei campi di raccolta insieme a loro, come protesta.

Sono a pagina 50, questo é quello che posso dirvi.
scritto bene, entri davvero dentro l ambientazione, perché scrive pure credibile.
lo sto trovando molto bello e ve lo consiglio.
cartaceo mi sembra costi 15 euro, sul play libri 9 euro.
l autore é Jason Mott


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ambientato soprattutto in un piccolo paesino dell America ai giorni nostri, l umanità si ritrova a gestire il ritorno 'in vita' di alcuni morti.
> I redivivi,  cosí chiamati nel libro, sembrano assolutamente normali.
> Il mondo prima cerca di aiutarli a trovare le loro famiglie di origine, poi il fenomeno si allarga e comincia l intolleranza razziale tra i redivivi, le vittime, e i veri vivi, che spaventati da quel fenomeno cominciano a costruire "prigioni" dove confinare tutti i redivivi, mentre ancora nessuno riesce a capire perché alcuni morti tornino e altri no.
> senza distinzioni di anno di morte.
> ...


Interessante, me lo segno! :up:


----------



## drusilla (6 Giugno 2015)

U  po sul tema della serie francese Les Revenants che è veramente molto bella


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2015)

Perdonatemi 
ma mi chiedevo come fate a trovare il tempo?
la casa è un ciclo continuo
il lavoro stai almeno nove ore fuori  casa 
curare se stessi corpo e mente
altre passioni che almeno io in questo periodo trascuro alla grsnde
e già mi girano...

me lo appunto comunque ...prima o poi ...


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2015)

L ho finito adesso.

Mi é davvero piaciuto molto. Soprattutto la nota finale dell autore, che ha reso piú vivo il suo romanzo.


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Perdonatemi
> ma mi chiedevo come fate a trovare il tempo?
> la casa è un ciclo continuo
> il lavoro stai almeno nove ore fuori  casa
> ...


Se ti sposti col treno è facile trovare il tempo...


----------

